# Would you buy these?



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.

Crochet hooks I found:
http://www.maggiescrochet.com/tulip-etimo-rose-crochet-hook-set-p-2605.html#.UeqoUffD-dJ


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Seems awfully expensive even with the ergonomic handles. I think I would shop around and compare.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful!!!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I know, but there so pretty. I wanted to know what people here are using.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I wouldn't even pay half that much.. maybe if there was a sale of 75% off I would pick them up... Yes they are very nice and I would love to have a nice set like this but that is way too much money! it comes up to $16.00 a hook!! that is more than I spend on knitting needles or yarn...lol


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

What kind of hooks do you use?


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I agree they look very nice but I am with you they are way more then I would pay.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

MissMagnolia said:


> I know, but there so pretty. I wanted to know what people here are using.


I am still using the Boye brand I have had since I was a teenager as well as Boye and Susan Bates brand that I inherited from my late MIL. I have put the little foam pencil thingys on the larger ones for comfort on large projects though.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Good ideal!! (foam pencil thingys )


----------



## grandmakathy (Jul 19, 2013)

I use my Boyle and Susan Bates. The others ae lovely but not in my bidget. I did finally buy a better circular set kniters prude dreamz.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Gini_knits said:


> Seems awfully expensive even with the ergonomic handles. I think I would shop around and compare.


I agree, shop around. It is what I do when buying something.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I use clover the ones with shorter shaft...love them I can go fast...and I thought they were expensive $30 for the set on ebay..


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

I would never pay that kind of money for crochet hooks. I do have issues with using the skinny handles but I just beef them up using good old duck tape wrapped around something that makes the hanlde part wider. I've been told many times that this was a great idea so I don't feel foolish when people see them.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm still using my Boye hooks. Have had them forever. I don't do as much crochet as I do knitting, so to me these hooks are highly over priced. But if you have the funds and you really like them, then I say go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Hand-me-down, next to new, tag sale, flea market...that is my speed.... I did buy a nice set for my mother with a handle similar from Mary Maxim and she likes them...no where near the price...wow


----------



## EileenC (Oct 27, 2011)

That is a beautiful set. If I could afford it I would get them. Working with beautiful tools can make all the difference in the journey of making the item and the finished result. I bought a beautiful polka dot crochet hook at Michaels in a size that I use more often than any other. It has the wide handle and I love it. I paid over $12.00 for it and it was worth every penny.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I might have done, since working with regular hooks was causing a lot of pain in my hand, but I bought the Addi Swing Hooks instead. It's worth the money to not suffer.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Gini_knits said:


> I am still using the Boye brand I have had since I was a teenager as well as Boye and Susan Bates brand that I inherited from my late MIL. I have put the little foam pencil thingys on the larger ones for comfort on large projects though.


Boye just came out with a hanldle you can attach to your crochet hooks. Around $7 in Michaels, with a coupon, I just might give it a go.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.
> 
> Crochet hooks I found:
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/tulip-etimo-rose-crochet-hook-set-p-2605.html#.UeqoUffD-dJ


Not even if I won lotto!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

LAURA C said:


> Boye just came out with a hanldle you can attach to your crochet hooks. Around $7 in Michaels, with a coupon, I just might give it a go.


Oh I have to try that. Thnx


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

It is an awful lot of money, but in her product video, she suggests that you purchase your most used size as a single hook and use it for a while, before you decide to purchase the full set because it is expensive. I thought that was honest thing to say and I don't even crochet!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I just found the set on sale for $96. The link was here but it disappeared. Also found the set in Gray for about $50. I'm sorry the links were lost...darn Kindle!! Search 'where to buy tulip crochet hooks'.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Overstock has them cheaper
http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Tulip-Etimo-Rose-Crochet-Hook-Set-10-Hooks-Scissors-Yarn-Needles-Case/7916318/product.html
Great hooks!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I have some in a different color. Didn't pay that much. You are probably paying for the color. Susan


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

medusa said:


> It is an awful lot of money, but in her product video, she suggests that you purchase your most used size as a single hook and use it for a while, before you decide to purchase the full set because it is expensive. I thought that was honest thing to say and I don't even crochet!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I use my mother's hooks when I do crochet. I bought a black walnut Brittany hook years ago in Arkansas and I use it when I need that size hook. It is easy on the hands and crochets well.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

PointySticksNStones said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I use my mother's hooks when I do crochet. I bought a black walnut Brittany hook years ago in Arkansas and I use it when I need that size hook. It is easy on the hands and crochets well.


Oh, it sounds beautiful!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG I think they are way over priced.
I use Clover with the gold handle, Love them
I think the set is about $50.
I got mine one at a time at Michaels with 50% coupon. And I made the carry case.
Look on EBAY

JMHO


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

If you crochet a lot and want to treat yourself - buy them. They are beautiful!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook.........................


IF i may, why are you looking for a new set? Did you dislike your old hooks? If so, why -- someone may know of others without that issue.

There are differences between brands....

I prefer the Boye crochet hooks -- they have a special shape around the hook that I love. The older ones -- garage sales, flea markets, etc, are the best. But just came across a Michaels that opened recently and almost cleared them out of the small, aluminium sizes. Whatta find!!!


----------



## RenaChristine (Jun 25, 2011)

Clover makes the Amour brand of larger crochet hooks. I really like them. And buy them with a 40% off coupon as I need different sizes. I found the Amour brand more comfortable in my hand than several of the other easily available ergonomic hooks.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

What can you afford? Good tools do make work easier and more enjoyable.
Women have traditionally only purchased the very cheapest they could find. While men were encouraged to buy the best.
Find your balance. Whatever you buy should feel right in your hands and work smoothly.
They will last you a lifetime.
Ellen


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the tulip etimo gold ones and they are great. I find I can crochet for longer and they are very comfortable to work with. However here in UK they are between £5 and £6 each. Here's what I do.....birthdays etc if my children ask me what I would like.......crochet hooks!! That way I can build up a set starting of with the sizes I use the most. I bought a cute little pencil case from Ikea which I keep all my crochet hooks safe in.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very expensive.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I love my Aero hooks which I have had since the 1970's apart from the ones that were"borrowed" and I have had to replace. Then a wonderful friend gave me a full set of them made up of some of her spare ones and those of her late Mother. I am thrilled. But others like different brands and that is fine. We all like different things.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I would only want them if i had a problem with the small handled crochet hooks . Yes they are nice but not for me yet.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I you like them and want to pay that much for them then go ahead. I personally have some wooden handles into which I glued my normal metal hooks into and they work very well. Some ladies have said that they like the clover set they bought best of all. Just depends on what you feel comfortable with yourself.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it depends on how much you crochet. I was treated to Addi knitting needles, which are in the same price range. I love them and use them everyday.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

They actually sell the little pencil things with knitting supplies to be used on crochet hooks. Those hooks are lovely, but certainly pricey. I am at the age where I try to do what makes me happy. If you can afford them, go for it. If not, wait for birthday money or put it on your wish list for the family to buy for you. Otherwise, keep lookin for something you like that is a little less expensive.


----------



## abbie021 (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty pricey---gorgeous though-if money was not a problem I would have them but , like the others, I have been using my Boyle hooks since I was a little girl------ tooooooo many years ago


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Would I buy them?

NO!


----------



## greatgrannytidy (Mar 10, 2013)

I purchased this set last year and have enjoyed using them.
the price is perfect for me.
http://www.amazon.com/Ostart-Aluminum-Handle-Crochet-Knitting/dp/B00BKU9ZDW/ref=sr_1_3?m=A2Y8CHJ1TPQQJ0&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1374403607&sr=1-3&keywords=crochet+hooks
the grips are good for people with problem fingers etc and look at the price. even bought together they are cheaper than ONE of the others.

http://www.amazon.com/Comfort-Grip-Crochet-Hook-Pkg/dp/B0018D8GUO/ref=sr_1_2?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1374403716&sr=1-2&keywords=crochet+hook+handle


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Amazon has them for $102.00

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_9?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=tulip+crochet+hooks&sprefix=tulip+cro%2Caps%2C163

I would get them at that price. The right tools can make all the difference in the world when working on projects. 
Best wishes!


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

Way, way too expensive! I have a lovely set of clover takumi soft touch. From amazon , $34.00 for the set. Love them!


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

not on your life, way to expensive, rather then buy a whole set of ones you wont ever use I find size 7 is the best one to buy for most things unless your doing lace and need a 00 or 0 or 1


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

I use my old old ones there metal and they have been passed down over 100 years


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

I don't crochet, but I checked out the set online and found the same set for $102 on Amazon.com. Only difference is the photo they show doesn't show the zippered case.


----------



## morgainebrigid (Jul 21, 2013)

This is what I'd buy: http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting-needles-crochet-hooks/harmony-crochet-set-3.5-4.0-4.5-5.0-5.5-6.0-6.5-mm-7-sizes.html


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.
> 
> Crochet hooks I found:
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/tulip-etimo-rose-crochet-hook-set-p-2605.html#.UeqoUffD-dJ


Herrscheners,MaryMaxim,AnniesAttic may have a set you are looking for. bought mine over 30yo,$$3.99 for steel,$6.99 for bigger aluminum.(boy those were the days). don't use the steel much any more,can't work on threads. HAPPY HUNTING!!!!


----------



## Luckypetmom (Apr 12, 2013)

Those are nice but way overpriced. Overstock has them for about $100 which is still high but more reasonable. Or you can gradually buy them at AC Moore (not in pink) using their 40% off coupons. 
http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sewing/Tulip-Etimo-Rose-Crochet-Hook-Set-10-Hooks-Scissors-Yarn-Needles-Case/7916318/product.html?cid=209787&fp=F&TRACK=CSEShopzilla&mr:referralID=71b96582-f1f9-11e2-9389-001b2166c62d


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

I too would shop around, yes they look very nice but you can get other sets just a nice and for far less

Sheila


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

I too would shop around, yes they look very nice but you can get other sets just a nice and for far less

Sheila


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

MissMagnolia said:


> What kind of hooks do you use?


If you want ergonomic and like a boye hook style the Eleggant Hooks are interchangable and about $30. for a set of 6. I have found I could crochet a LOT longer with that set than even the foam thingyies put on the handles. Of course I am not anywhere near well off so cost is also a consideration for me. I have tried the oval shaped hook handles and don't like them. Another suggestion is for you to try different hooks if you can to see if you will even like them. I do not like the Susan Bates style hook and cannot crochet well with them so I pass on any styles like that. It also depends on how you hold a hook too. Lots of things to take into consideration when purchasing tools. I am currantly replacing knitting needles and am willing to pay the nearly $20. w/shipping cost for them as I can knit longer and faster with lots less strain and pain. Wish I had tried them or they had had them out many years ago and maybe I would have less damage to my body. But the Kollage squares are a fairly new invention. Oh and I tried the Kollage square crochet hooks and they are not the best design yet so skip those right now till they get a better product.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh my, they are beautiful, I don't crochet but would still love to have them! However, the price would put me off, I would definitely shop around and see what else you can find!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

If $$$ were no object, ....yes, I would...


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Shop around, look for on eBay and amazon


----------



## annematilda (May 7, 2011)

Hi MissMagnolia, I have a set of these hooks but they are grey in colour. The pink ones were done for pink ribbon (cancer) month. They are beautiful hooks to use but I'm sure you can find them at a better price.


----------



## Donna1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Susan Bates ad Boye here....I wouldn'thave any $$$ left for yarn if I paid that price..Maybe shop a little bit longer.....Good Luck


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I personally would never pay that much for a set of crochet hooks. Look around, as others have said, you will probably get them cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I have but one of these crochet hooks...but not Maggie Weldon's. It is a Boye I believe and truly comfortable to use.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

They are beautiful, but way too expensive! I use Boyle crochet hooks.


----------



## woodgirl (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning, if you want a great set of crochet hooks, Susan Bates Silverlume are excellent. I have been crocheting for over 35 years and have bought all kinds of hooks, but you cannot beat these. I love them.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

I knit much more than I crochet, so while I have spent that much on an interchangeable set of knitting needles, I personally wouldn't spend that much on a crochet needle set, even with the nice handles, accessories and case ;-)
Would definitely shop around to see all options and prices available before I made a decision - but it all boils down to personal preference. If it turns out you like them the best and can afford it - go for it =D


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Why don't they make the shanks longer----I'm self taught and hold the hook in the palm of my hand rather than like a pencil which I just cannot do. I finally bought clear plastic tubing and cut it a couple inches longer than the shank and put on the hooks so they don't rub my hand red. I see people who hold it like I do because, they tell me, they have carpel tunnel and this is the only way they can hold it and they have the same complaint. I bought a hook recently (Wally World) that is completely "off center" I took it to a friend who crochets a lot and she agreed with me, it's really strange, can't use it at all. For some reason in my teens, before I learned to knit and never dreamed of crocheting, I started "collecting" both so I have Ivory, plastic, wood and metal. I lean toward S.Bates


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

ridiculous price...


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.
> 
> Crochet hooks I found:
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/tulip-etimo-rose-crochet-hook-set-p-2605.html#.UeqoUffD-dJ


my butt just about slid off my chair at the $$$...they are elegant though.


----------



## wendyarnold (Sep 23, 2011)

those are wonderful! if i crocheted i woulsd so buy them and be thrilled evertime i used them!


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

About 2 years ago I ordered the ergonomic set from somewhere in Canada, they have a wooden handle that looks like a awl. It unscrews and the new hook is placed in and tightened. I really like it. Can crochet for hours with out my hand getting tired. I know the entire set including shipping to Texas was less than $50.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

For that amount of money, I think you should work with them a little before buying. How do they feel, and do they fit our hand, etc.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I have the same brand in the gold ones I got from joann's. They do have a short shank but I love them. For a longer hook I actually like the ones that light up. I don't use the light up part but love the hook. Light weight and very comfortable.
Fun to play with when you light them up too.


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

I'm partial to Susan Bates. I like the more defined hook spape.


----------



## lrn2sew (Jun 11, 2013)

They are pretty, but that isn't enough for me to pay the price when the ones a have work.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have never felt the need to improve my Hooks! I am sure that is a nice set, but no, I wouldn't spend that much on crochet hooks!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good morning! My oops!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.
> 
> Beautiful. A lot of us purchased very expensive knitting needles. I have Addi interchangeables. Why not crochet hooks? If you love them and you can afford it I say yes. I have crocheted for years but like knitting better so I would not buy them now. Only because they wouldn't get much use. Shop around and find your best price and go for it.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Not at that price!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMagnolia said:


> What kind of hooks do you use?


mine are not the high end hooks... they are the Susan Bates and Boye seems like that is what most of us use... I am interested in the other Susan Bates mention here.. I wonder if they are simular to the Quicksilver needles... 
I personally don't have a problem with any of my hooks. I have been crocheting so long that I am able to hook the yarn and pull it through no matter what.. I do understand if someone was just starting out and there was a hook that hooked and held the yarn very well and slid through the loop very well that they would be a great choice and would be worth more money but not $16.00 dollar a hook... I know that most knitting needle company's also carry hook... I would start looking around and I would not pay more than $50.00 for the set... I personally wouldn't pay that much either... Just my opinion..

http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting-needles-crochet-hooks/crochet-hooks.html

http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting-needles-crochet-hooks/crochet-hooks.html


----------



## 9kids (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi , the hooks look lovely and if they are in your budget you could purchase them. They have a set on sale for $109 on eBay . It will ship from Utah, as opposed to overseas so it will arrive promptly.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=350833336385

I have included the link to the item for you. 
Also I meet with a group of woman who knit and crochet baby caps for the hospital. One of the woman just bought a much larger ergonomic needle as she has hand problems and it enables her to crochet and enjoy it much longer at a time. Will see her Tuesday and ask for info for you.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

See if they are sold separately. I would buy a G and see how it works for you before you take the plunge. I still have my Bates and Boyes from childhood.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have these and they are great. Very comfortable in the hand. The handle and shank are long enough that my hand doesn't get tired as fast as with other hooks that are shorter.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

MissMagnolia-Those are lovely but quite expensive. I have my late sister's metal crochet hooks (mostly Boye) and very inexpensive plastic hooks. My favorite knitting needle and crochet hooks are wood so a few years ago I treated myself to a full set of Brittany wooden crochet hooks. They have a beautiful finial on the end and are quite comfortable to us. I shopped around and ended up buying different sizes at different online stores so I got the best prices I could find. I never paid more than $5 per hook (I found quite a few on sale). Really love them. Denise


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.
> 
> Crochet hooks I found:
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/tulip-etimo-rose-crochet-hook-set-p-2605.html#.UeqoUffD-dJ


I am an cautious shopper which breaks down into a touchy-feely type of person. I would never buy anything I consider as personal and important as a set of crochet hooks that I could not hold in my hand, run my finger over and observe, very close up, the size and shape of the hook part of the set as I consider the hook the most relevant part of the tool. As with many items selected for personal, long term, heavy duty usage I take my time with my selection because it the long run I am the one who will be rewarded with good service.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Boye hooks all the way. I have had mine for over 50 years and still use them all the time, nothing happens to them. Easy on the hands too. Lynn


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with what most of the others have said. They're very nice, but they're way overpriced. Here's an alternative that is better, but still expensive http://www.amazon.com/Addi-Swing-Crochet-Hook-Hooks/dp/B004I1OX0U/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1374417581&sr=8-10&keywords=ergonomic+crochet+hook+set
Here's another one that's only $33.53

http://www.amazon.com/Clover-Takumi-Getaway-Touch-Crochet/dp/B0016N3PKW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374417682&sr=8-2&keywords=ergonomic+crochet+hook+set


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

I love my Clover hooks. Too me these seem way over priced. Of course you can probably get them cheaper else where, that site always seem to be the highest.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Donnabellah said:


> I would never pay that kind of money for crochet hooks. I do have issues with using the skinny handles but I just beef them up using good old duck tape wrapped around something that makes the hanlde part wider. I've been told many times that this was a great idea so I don't feel foolish when people see them.


I've been doing that for years.


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

The set you presented is quite beautiful and surely sings a siren song to anyone who loves to crochet. However there is so much more merchandise out there that is attractive, ergonomic and much more economical one has to carefully weigh the cost/benefit ratio. In other words, does the beauty of the set outweigh the number of balls of yarn that could be purchased with the same amount of money 

I recently have picked up crocheting after a 30 year hiatus (working, raising a family, you know the drill). I bought Dude brand hooks and just love them.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gini_knits said:


> I am still using the Boye brand I have had since I was a teenager as well as Boye and Susan Bates brand that I inherited from my late MIL. I have put the little foam pencil thingys on the larger ones for comfort on large projects though.


Same here. Many of mine were my mother's. A couple of days ago i was looking for the size on one of the older Boye steel hooks and noticed the size and price embossed on the hook - 15 cents And it still works just fine.

Boye and Susan Bates are good hooks.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

i have provo ego inter cahngable crochet hooks and love the. They cosy around $30.00


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Those were designed for breastcancer awareness month.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002PI4ZKQ/?tag=mh0b-20&hvadid=2392491394&ref=pd_sl_68vt4jp9o5_e

This is the Provo set for 18.00 on amazon


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

no - i would buy these - they are way too expensive. If you need to have crochet hooks with cushioned and or thicker handles, buy just one in size you're using on your current project and try it out just make sure it really is more comfortable for YOU. I would do that with other brands that offer ergonomic handles to see which really is more comfortable.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

no - i would buy these - they are way too expensive. If you need to have crochet hooks with cushioned and or thicker handles, buy just one in size you're using on your current project and try it out just make sure it really is more comfortable for YOU. I would do that with other brands that offer ergonomic handles to see which really is more comfortable.


----------



## Tendebrock (Jul 13, 2013)

If you can afford them, go for it. The only person that needs to be happy with this set of crochet hooks is you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.
> 
> Crochet hooks I found:
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/tulip-etimo-rose-crochet-hook-set-p-2605.html#.UeqoUffD-dJ


Thank you for this link. I signed up for the newsletters and free crochet patterns - five of them! I'm looking forward to getting back into crochet.

Sorry I can't advise about the crochet hooks. I've just used the ordinary ones from the racks at Michael's and Joanne's. I do see the value of the ergonomic handle, though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.
> 
> Crochet hooks I found:
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/tulip-etimo-rose-crochet-hook-set-p-2605.html#.UeqoUffD-dJ


MissMagnolia,

I saw an ergonomic (?) handle for $7.99. It looked very comfortable. You can order online. Here's the link if you're interested:

http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=99018


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Harmonysunrise said:


> I'm still using my Boye hooks. Have had them forever. I don't do as much crochet as I do knitting, so to me these hooks are highly over priced. But if you have the funds and you really like them, then I say go for it. :thumbup:


I agree, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I use Susan Bates. Then I got them foam rubber things I put on the needles I use the most. I also got some of them light up needles they are easy on the hands.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

They are certainly a beautiful set of crochet hooks! If they are comfortable and work well, then they are a good investment! I have spent a lot of money buying several sets of "less expensive" crochet hooks.


----------



## cloud9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes!! I would buy them but I would go direct to the manufacturer, which is:

http://www.tulip-japan.co.jp/kyoutsu%28englis%29/syugei/etimo.html

They don't give a price but I would ask and do the exchange rate and the shipping cost and compare to see if its worth it. If not I would source the best price


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I've never seen this brand before. They are very pretty, but a little spendy. I use a variety of hooks in a variety of materials. I have some nice hand turned Rosewood ones, some Boyes with ergonomic handles, some of the Susan Bates ones with bamboo handles. I also use the aluminum Boye hooks I've had for ages. I freely admit that I will buy a crochet hook made of an exotic wood if I see it and like the grain.


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

I've seen these hooks with the grip thingies around the middle here and on the crochet crowd. Ive never have used them. I think this set is beautiful but out of my price range. I would however use that money for yarn,yarn and more yarn! My next project will be an afgan for a wedding gift. Hopefully I can keep the cost down! Lol!


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Amazon lists that set at under $100 with free shipping. And Tulip hooks are available for about $8 each so you can purchase the ones you actually use. I have them in several sizes and love them.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Way to expensive for my pocket book but if you do a lot of crocheting then I guess it would be worth the price. Happy crocheting.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

How bout these any one tried them??
http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sew...chet-Hook-Set/3128325/product.html?rcmndsrc=2


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

These are color coded which is a type I'd choose if I were buying. They are also less expensive.

http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_Crochet.html

Look at all the ones on Amazon for $ instead of $$$$
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0016N3PKW/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=moho-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B0016N3PKW


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

I was gifted with Clover brand 3 in a tube you can look at these at www.knitpicks.com I love them and i have other brands but i seldom pick the others since getting these. The yarn just glides along o. the Clovers.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I could only find one review. If I was searching for myself, I would check out more. Just my opinion. This is an endorsement from a lady, si promoting her product. Check out more products and all reviews so you can decide from users' perspective.


----------



## knittinglottie (May 29, 2013)

I too am still using the Boye hooks that I started with years ago. I also have some Susan Bates but I don't like them. The hook seems too flat and makes it hard to pick up yarn or work between stitches. Just my opinion. I agree that the ones you are looking at are way too expensive.
Good luck deciding, knittinglottie


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.
> 
> Crochet hooks I found:
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/tulip-etimo-rose-crochet-hook-set-p-2605.html#.UeqoUffD-dJ


Not for $160!
Aside from the old ones I have, I have purchased some from knit picks, which I have really been happy using.
I do not like a crochet hook to have a sharp inset where the hook is...for the life of me, I cannot crochet with these types of hooks. There are plenty out there for sale...but for me...when I need more...I will go back to knit picks for them!
Hook on!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

I use Boyle and Susan Bates needles that I have had for years. The ones you show are pretty but far too expensive. I buy the foam pencil sleeves and put on my hooks for comfort and it is a lot cheaper than the ones you show.

Sorry, but everyone has to decide what they like best.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Too pricey for me, plus I have so many different sizes already. I tend to buy one at a time if there's a size I need and don't have. Recently I found some beautiful rosewood hooks at Ocean Job Lot for $2 each! They hook wonderfully too.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.
> 
> Crochet hooks I found:
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/tulip-etimo-rose-crochet-hook-set-p-2605.html#.UeqoUffD-dJ


I bought these and love them! They are worth the price in the ease of use and no pain! Cheaper than doctors and safer than ibuprofen or tylenol. I actually bought the regular set AND the set of smaller sized steel needles. Use them everyday and have tons of regular crochet hooks I'm not using at all. Thinking of making a windchime out of them. 
:thumbup:


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Ohhh goodness you girls were busy. First I'll answer some question. There is nothing wrong with my set I use Susan Bates and Boye hooks my self. But I do not have a complete set. I have like 6 J's 5 H's and so on. Don't ask me how this happen cuz I don't have a clue. I'm loving you girls have posted what hooks you use. But now I'm not sure which way to go. LOL! I was looking at the first ones I posted, but no longer want them. Someone posted ergonomic crochet hook set and I would buy them in a heart beat, but the price is to large for my purse at this time. I wouldn't be able to buy year for a long time after. I guess I just wanted a full set. So if I see something someone posted on here with the pattern I'll have the hook on hand. I all ready have all the knitting needles I will ever need. It's time for new hooks. This link from jojoacker62http://www.lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_Crochet.html Is great it has most of the hooks you all been talking about. And a few more. Wood to plastic to steel. OH MY!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Wind chime!!!! I love wind chimes. And I bet they would be great. Something to think about.......


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I love the Clover Amour crochet needles. Elminated numb hand problems and they are really well crafted and balanced.

Although I have hooks, I switched to these and bought F, G, H, J which are about the ones I use mostly with yarn. Highly recommended. The shape of the head and the balance are amazingly comfortable.
http://www.knitpicks.com/tools/amour-crochet-hook-set.html

I got them at my local craft store but this seems like a good price. They are about $5 each, and with coupons they are totally reasonable. to buy at Beverly's fabrics in San Diego.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I got the Rosewood at Ocean State too. Love working with them.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Well that would be impossible--unless you see something I don't, this site merely clarifies the quality of the product which is quite impressive and now I understand why they don't use American sizes--it's Japanese, Chinese caters more to the American market. Manufacturer sites are usually for support only and they will sell just to dealers. However, shopping around you can find prices all over the board. Nice site, thanks for pointing it out.



cloud9 said:


> Yes, yes, yes!! I would buy them but* I would go direct to the manufacturer*, which is:
> 
> http://www.tulip-japan.co.jp/kyoutsu%28englis%29/syugei/etimo.html
> 
> They don't give a price but I would ask and do the exchange rate and the shipping cost and compare to see if its worth it. If not I would source the best price


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

There is no way I would pay that much money for crochet hooks I buy mine at walmart, Joannes, Micheals. and other places like that I find that expensive does not mean better.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the hooks from Hobby Lobby that have a wooden handle around them. Those from Maggies are pretty, but way to pricy.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

After reading up to page 8, I once again have learned a whole lot from everyone and I do agree these are pricy but that is a personal choice and may be well worth it. Another option for those of you battling arthritis is a stretchy mitt that was discussed a few weeks back.

My crochet takes a back seat to knitting but when I do crochet I have an assortment of hooks found at garage sales and estate sales. I have a full set c.1980 of Bernat-Aero, made in England, in a zipper case that is really handy to store and take with--found at an estate sale for $3.

fyi - I noticed on Maggie's site that she also sell the Denise double pointed corchet set that you add a cable to for Tunisian Crochet which looks great in garments--another adventure in learning.
http://www.maggiescrochet.com/denise-crochet-double-ended-hooks-in-a-della-q-case-seafoam-p-2503.html?zenid=dd6288e522bcae5ccb2bc593ad245f89#.UewhEo2xfng

Have a great SUNday everyone


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

My mother was a crocheter but she passed away last year. She tried to teach me to crochet the year before but since I knit I didn't pay very close attention. Now I want to crochet but no one to teach me so I am learning by online class. In my opinion, I would buy the best hooks and needles I can afford. If you use them a lot it is worth it to get the ergonomic ones. As we get older sometimes we need tools that are easier on our body. I like pretty. I say if these are what you want and you can afford them go for it. I would suggest you buy one needle and try it before buying the set though to make sure you like them.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

They look beautiful, but the price stopped me dead in my tracks! Sorry, but I don't have a link to offer. I believe that they have padded hooks elsewhere for less. I would check Herrschners, Knitpicks, Ebay, Amazon etc first. Good luck in your search. Joanne


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> I use clover the ones with shorter shaft...love them I can go fast...and I thought they were expensive $30 for the set on ebay..


I have the ergonomic clover ones too, paid £30 for them a couple of years ago, but i recently bought some ergonomic ones from a chinese website with free postage and they are truly lovely and very comfortable to use. Choices of metal, wood, bamboo, too. They did take about 3 weeks to arrive (from China) but they were the fraction of the cost, (less than £2 for 8 (plastic) so I decided to give them a go cos......, more money left for yarn!!! here is the link

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/cherrysky90/Needles-Yarn-/_i.html?_fsub=1819943014&_sid=924105354&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

In one word "NO"

too expensive for something not worth that amount of money.

there are better ones out there for much less money


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

they are very pretty. obviously there are plenty of ladies who like them and buy them, or they wouldn't be made. If you have the budget and the desire, buy them! Sometimes, saving money isn't the only reason to buy something instead of something else.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

That's $10.00 per hook. Chances are, you'd do 90% of your work with 10% of them.


----------



## yarnlover13 (May 15, 2013)

Oh, they are beautiful, but I would never spend that much on crochet hooks. I'd much prefer to buy more yarn! I'm sure you could find something comparable at a lower price. I still use my old steel hooks, but I like the idea of using a pencil grip to make them more comfortable. Happy crocheting!


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't like Boye hooks because they split the yarn too badly. I really like Bates, however. I hold my hook in my fingers like a pencil and not in my hand like a knife, so I like the slimmer handles


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Ask4j,
Sure dose look like a nice set, But I bought Denise knitting needle set. Love them till someone told me about Knit Picks. Now I don't even use them. I use my Knit Picks for everything. I don't like how the Denise's feel flimsy the cable is to thick yarn don't slide very well on the cable. But this is only my opinion. I know there are people out there who really like the Denise.


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

They look lovely. I love the silver with that pink and the case is really nice looking too!
I am an experimenter, and I like to try 'new to the market' products when I can afford to. If you can afford them, and like them, then I say go for them, and enjoy using them!

Had I not tried different knitting needle brands I would never have realized how much different one brand can make over another as far as long term comfort goes.

Each of us is different and, as surprised as I am to say this in all honesty, needles and hooks are not necessarily a "one size fits all' proposition. Yes, we can use all of them to knit and crochet with, but I firmly believe in using good quality products that make me smile when I work with them, and I can definitely say that some knitting needles and hooks are far more easy on my hands than others.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

They are a really nice set, but too pricey.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Too much. Look at other sites.


----------



## timeworn (Jul 4, 2013)

I am still using the ones I bought over fifty years ago. I have not done anything to them,they still fill comfortable to crochet with. But have been thinking about the light up ones for the very dark color yarns. Those seem very expensive to me.


----------



## lisa3 (Jan 24, 2013)

I use Boye they are what works for me, if I could I would love a set like that but not for that price.. if you want it go for it, but I'd shop around first and see if there's something similar for cheaper...


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

BMFleming said:


> I don't like Boye hooks because they split the yarn too badly. I really like Bates, however. I hold my hook in my fingers like a pencil and not in my hand like a knife, so I like the slimmer handles


Perhaps if you tried a larger hook -- one the yarn fits around up at the top, right at the actual hook....my Boye's never split a good yarn. Haven't tried them on (shudder) bamboo, tho. Might someday tho, if there's nothing else to do, LOL


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I prefer the clover hooks. I use both the soft touch and the amoura soft handles. Both of these sets are comfortable for hours
of crochet. The soft touch are the usual american sizes. The amoura also has a couple of hooks in international sizes used in other countries. Today patterns are international.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I tried the Tulip and the Amour and much prefer the Amour which are cheaper. I just bought the set of 10. Sorry don't remember where but Herrschners has a set of 10 for $60. I got the trial hooks (the ones I bought to see which I preferred) at Joanns.


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

I think it would be crazy to spend that much for crochet hooks. I use Boye that I have had since I was a teenager. If someone has that much money to spend on hooks that probably cost less than a dollar to make, why not buy cheaper ones and use the money saved to buy yarn and crochet for nursing homes, hospitals or Veterans facilities. They need help more than someone needs $160 crochet hooks.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

if you go to Walmart.com and do a search for ergonomic crochet hooks, you will see them listed = I would buy the size I use the most to try first before investing in any.
I have trouble holding the smaller hooks and love the Clover Soft Touch for myself - better than the other brands. If I ever replace mine, it will be with Clover Soft Touch- I have tried almost all of them. 
http://www.yarnsupply.com/clover-crochet-hook-sets.html?campaign=microsoft?mkwid=[distribution][uniq_id]&pcrid=[creative_id]


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

No! They should be gold, plated at least, for that price!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I bought all of mine at JoAnn's or Michaels, using 50% off coupons! They are made by Clover, and are cushioned and easy on my arthritic hands. JoAnn's has a coupon commotion several times a year with lots of great coupons if you are signed up for their mailer. If money is not a problem, buy what you like and enjoy them. Personally I love what I bought and spent the difference on good yarn.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Same set ink amazon for $102. There are reviews out there by users


----------



## Leonore (Feb 9, 2013)

It's a lovely set, and I'd like to have one. But I wouldn't pay that much either. I think I'll make a carrying case for the hooks I have now, including a pouch for the scissors and needles.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Really $160 rather spend it on yarn. Susan Bates & Boye work for me.


----------



## Lucas (Apr 6, 2011)

My dau n law bought a set of interchangable crochet needles. Changes handle from one size to another and she loves them. 
Myself, I won't use anything but the Susan Bates with bamboo handles!! I bought them one size at a time as I could afford to replace the old ones, made my own case that shows where each size fits. 
You can also use a spectacles case that has a flap on the end to fit six or seven needles. Then you can have from size G to L in one case, size A to G in case of another color, etc.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Amazon.com $102.00


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Amazon.com $102.00


----------



## ionadoll (Jul 21, 2013)

I like the clover hooks. As I have gotten some arthristis I like the flat thickness. They give me great control and can be bought at JoAnns, Hobby Lobby with coupons for small price. This set is pretty but to much unless bought on a hugh sale of 75%. Try Ebay also.


----------



## ionadoll (Jul 21, 2013)

I would rather buy the yarn then spend a great deal on hook. But if she can do it I say great. Happy sewing.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is a little high for crochet hooks. I only use Susan Bates. I like her hooks the best. For that price they would have to be made of some very good metal or gold plated.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

That set is beautiful. But I would rather use that money for yarn. I would shop for a more reasonable price on the hooks.

But if you really want them. Go for it.

Enjoy. Life is to short.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Tried them and didn't like. Shank too short.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

I use Boye, Susan Bates, Clover, etc.
Found some at flea markets, garage sales, inherited some, etc.

As long as there are not rough edges I enjoy using them. I've even used a fine grade of sandpaper to smooth a nick from when my Doberman was a puppy and he was teething.

God forbid if he chewed a set that expensive! LOL! I'm laughing now but I would not have been.

Kathy


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I have inherited hooks from my gr. mother and mother. I have bought some hooks from Knitpiks. They are light and colorful and I really like them and they do not cost near that much. I personally do not like the ergonomic needles. they just make my hands cramp. I do have my favorite go to hooks also. $160.00 is a lot, but it is a set with a pretty case and some other extras. I agree with the others, shop around and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

here you go! 12 piece set of aluminum crochet hooks for $3.49 US, $3.79 AU. check out this seller's other crochet hooks and such, too:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12pc-multicolour-Aluminum-Crochet-Hooks-Needles-2-8mm-/280643581690?pt=AU_Knitting&hash=item4157a936fa

the ergonomic ones are available, too:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-size-Metal-crochet-hooks-with-Bamboo-handle-2-5-6-0mm-/280928279764?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4168a15cd4


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I love pink. Looks like a nice set but the price? Look on EBay, Hobby Lobby, WalMart.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Not every type and style of hook fits the needle worker's hand and style. I have sewing and needlework tools that are only "treasures" and not something I use on a regular basis. Most of these are vintage items that have been gifts, or things I've taken out of others' trash (with their permission). Before I spend a lot of money on a tool, I like to have a chance to give it a test drive to make sure that it will feel comfortable in my hands for the way that I like to work. There are different ways to hold crochet hooks and thread, so I like to try things out first. It may be that the seller of the hooks has a return policy so that you could get a feel for how these hooks feel in your hand and as you work. It's possible that a thread or yarn shop would have a display set that you could see up close and try out.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

Personally I think they are way over price for what you are getting. There are some terrific crochet hooks that are a whole lot less that you could try out. I use the clover with the gold handle. They are $6.99 each at Joann's and Michael's.... you aren't even getting a complete set for $160... buy a pink case or some pink material and make a case and spend your money on Signature Stilletto point knitting needles ) How I wish.....


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

No, I wouldn't. I bought just one and it was no better than my soft handle Prym. I bought several of the Prym from purple Linda, as it was a lot cheaper buying from her, with postage, than from here in Australia.

http://www.purplelindacrafts.co.uk/crochet-hooks-59-c.asp

Must say though, lovely case, very handy, I need one but am too cheap to buy one.

Have a peep at Linda's site because if nothing else, it's good for price comparison, I think there's a currency converter on the page


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

dianejohnson said:


> here you go! 12 piece set of aluminum crochet hooks for $3.49 US, $3.79 AU. check out this seller's other crochet hooks and such, too:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12pc-multicolour-Aluminum-Crochet-Hooks-Needles-2-8mm-/280643581690?pt=AU_Knitting&hash=item4157a936fa
> 
> ...


I bought a set from eBay, looked exactly the same as the coloured aluminium ones. They were bad, really bad


----------



## RuthSpinner (Apr 9, 2013)

No Way!


----------



## RuthSpinner (Apr 9, 2013)

No Way!


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

tryalot said:


> I bought a set from eBay, looked exactly the same as the coloured aluminium ones. They were bad, really bad


i have these same crochet hook sets (and even more) from this seller (cherrysky90) and every one of them is perfection. that's why i mentioned them to the group. i also buy my circular carbonized knitting needles from her, too, and have been extremely happy with each one, especially with such great prices.

(but don't even think about asking me how much i spend on my yarn purchasing, because i'm not talking )


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Aside from being overly expensive, I like a hook slim enough in the shank that I can slide stitches through to the other end, such as when I'm picking up sts along a knitted edge to put on a knitting needle.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

dianejohnson said:


> i have these same crochet hook sets (and even more) from this seller (cherrysky90) and every one of them is perfection. that's why i mentioned them to the group. i also buy my circular carbonized knitting needles from her, too, and have been extremely happy with each one, especially with such great prices.
> 
> (but don't even think about asking me how much i spend on my yarn purchasing, because i'm not talking )


yes, could be luck, some of mine were OK, but some were a bit skewed. I'm sure I could have changed them, but didn't bother


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

They are nice but very pricy. If a sale comes along at 1/2 that price I would consider it but not for $160.00


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have my aero crochet hooks, bamboo hook, one boyce hook and two unknown brands. I agree they look lovely and if they are expensive for you, look around, but then I like nice things and if I wanted them I would buy them. If I needed a new set of crochet hooks, I would probably buy them. I have expensive tastes.


----------



## cloud9 (Nov 18, 2012)

mavisb said:


> I have my aero crochet hooks, bamboo hook, one boyce hook and two unknown brands. I agree they look lovely and if they are expensive for you, look around, but then I like nice things and if I wanted them I would buy them. If I needed a new set of crochet hooks, I would probably buy them. I have expensive tastes.


lol! now there is something I can relate too . I have expensive tastes too


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Those are way out of my budget. There is a rubberized tube material that you can slide onto your metal hooks to make the grip more comfortable. Personally, I do not have any trouble with the larger crochet hooks, but sometimes use the grips on the smaller sizes. I just can't see spending $160.00 for a set of crochet hooks.


----------



## prpldragngal (Sep 7, 2012)

I DID NOT read all 12 pages, so I really hope someone else has posted these, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Various-of-Aluminum-Metal-Plastic-Bamboo-Crochet-Hooks-Knitting-Needles-Set-/390625367798?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item5af31616f6

Check out all of the items this seller has to offer.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

prpldragngal, 
Thank you.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

The ergonomic handles are great, especially if you have arthritis.

Here is another set for much less - different storage case.

http://www.amazon.com/Clover-Takumi-Getaway-Touch-Crochet/dp/B0016N3PKW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374499216&sr=8-2&keywords=ergonomic+crochet+hook+set

However if you like the case on the other one, which is great by the way, go for it. The hooks are great to work with


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I couldn't afford to buy them! And I wouldn't even if I could. I'd get too sick of looking at all that pink! But they do look compfy, & I like the tips on them.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Mem51 said:


> Way, way too expensive! I have a lovely set of clover takumi soft touch. From amazon , $34.00 for the set. Love them!


Me, too. I tried the Tulip Etimo and the Clover Amour and the Swing, and none of them worked as well with my tiny hands as the original Clover Soft Touches that I bought from Amazon. I started out with one of each of the above in my favorite size E to figure out which worked best.

I've also gotten some Silly Putty and pencil grippers to try to make similar grips on my steel hooks, but if that doesn't work I'll spring for the Clover Soft Touch steel hooks as well, although probably one at a time.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

LilgirlCA said:


> The ergonomic handles are great, especially if you have arthritis.
> 
> Here is another set for much less - different storage case.
> 
> ...


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

They look very nice but are far too expensive and beside my Mum bought me a case of crochet hooks of every size, many years ago, and I could never replace them


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not much of a crocheter, but these really don't appeal to me..... don't know why, though!


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

mavisb said:


> I have my aero crochet hooks, bamboo hook, one boyce hook and two unknown brands. I agree they look lovely and if they are expensive for you, look around, but then I like nice things and if I wanted them I would buy them. If I needed a new set of crochet hooks, I would probably buy them. I have expensive tastes.


I would buy them if I liked using them. I bought just one with the rubber handle and it didn't move the way I wanted it to. I guess that I am way too used to using my normal hooks. I tried a wooden one, that looked really neat, but it was also a pain to use. I'll stick to my normal hooks.


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay here are my 2 cents worth. I bought aa set of 16 boyd hooks both steels and aluminums. To get the grips I wanted I went down to the local craft shop bought 1 block of poymer clay per hook in colors I likes soften and conditioned it, made tubes incerted the back end of each hook in a cylinder and grabbed the hook like I would to crochet, and the cylinder shapes to my hand. I then baked as directed by the package. I then have custom handles that fit me perfectly. Works great for any size hooks, although for some of the larger hooks I just wrap the handle with a thick layer of clay and then grip to shape to my hand.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

ionadoll said:


> I would rather buy the yarn then spend a great deal on hook. But if she can do it I say great. Happy sewing.


Personally I agree with you but then sometimes having special equipment that makes things easier or perceived to be, can be very rewarding.


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

No way would I spend that much, no matter how pretty. I did splurge and got a set of Denise hooks. But otherwise, I like Susan Bates with cushioning. ( the things that you put on pencils or the ones for the hooks)


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

very interesting worth more checking out


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

orkchild said:


> Okay here are my 2 cents worth. I bought aa set of 16 boyd hooks both steels and aluminums. To get the grips I wanted I went down to the local craft shop bought 1 block of poymer clay per hook in colors I likes soften and conditioned it, made tubes incerted the back end of each hook in a cylinder and grabbed the hook like I would to crochet, and the cylinder shapes to my hand. I then baked as directed by the package. I then have custom handles that fit me perfectly. Works great for any size hooks, although for some of the larger hooks I just wrap the handle with a thick layer of clay and then grip to shape to my hand.


Very clever!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I, too, am perfectly happy with my hand-me-downs, garage-sales, clearance-priced Susan Bates and Boye hooks. Occasionally I get some other brand, if it's a good price and I need (though not always) that particular size. If you want the cushiony handles, you can get cushions that slip on to the shaft. I have some but have never opened the package.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I really **** the Susan Bates crochet hooks. They have a flat area by the hook and the yarn seems to glide more smoothly over the flattened spot. Boyle does not have this.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I really **** the Susan Bates crochet hooks. They have a flat area by the hook and the yarn seems to glide more smoothly over the flattened spot. Boyle does not have this.


This is very interesting to me. I don't like that flat spot at all and find that the shape of the Boye hooks make the thread slide more easily. Isn't it marvelous how we all experience different hooks and materials in different ways?   

Someone mentioned in a previous post about putting some kind of needle in one's hair. Both of my grandmothers taught me this for sewing and handiwork needles--just slide them next to your scalp periodically to make things slide more easily over the needle, whatever its size. Just be careful. We don't wants brains leaking out... ;-) ;-)


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

They are pretty but way too expensive. Check out Knit Picks, Mary Maxim and any other seller of crochet hooks. I used to sell my Boye hooks for 1.25 each and some Boye needles I've had for over 50 years still work great. Check prices and do shop around. It will be time well spent.
She sounds like a retailer so you know she had to get them for at least half the price she is asking. Good luck..


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

When my babes were little and in diapers (yes cloth diapers) I would run the safety pins through my hair to make them slide through the cloth easily. I used this method this past week when I was pinning a quilt to the batting and backing. It still works. The pins slid right through all the thickness'.


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

knitminnie said:


> When my babes were little and in diapers (yes cloth diapers) I would run the safety pins through my hair to make them slide through the cloth easily. I used this method this past week when I was pinning a quilt to the batting and backing. It still works. The pins slid right through all the thickness'.


Me too! I used cloth diapers and made bloomers to cover the rubber panties that covered them, often to match the little dresses. Recently I tried to find diaper pins like the old fashioned ones with the little duckies and birdies on them, and couldn't even find plain ones. I did find some large safety pins intended for crafts, but they aren't as strong.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.
> 
> Crochet hooks I found:
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/tulip-etimo-rose-crochet-hook-set-p-2605.html#.UeqoUffD-dJ


A little expensive. You can buy a nice set of Boye hooks in a case for around $35. They are very nice. I use them all the time.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

NO. too expensive, even for ergonomic hooks. I already have the "notions"---scissors, tapestry ndls, holder, etc.---so I'd not spend that much on just a "set"


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

MissMagnolia said:


> I'm looking for a new set of crochet hook and found these.(link below) What do you think? Do you know of a better set. Please post link here if you do. Thank you.
> 
> Crochet hooks I found:
> http://www.maggiescrochet.com/tulip-etimo-rose-crochet-hook-set-p-2605.html#.UeqoUffD-dJ


These are beautiful crochet hooks. If you can afford them
buy them. Those of us who knit spend a lot of money on knitting needles. I know I have at least 3 sets of interchangeable circulars.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

TinaBW said:


> These are beautiful crochet hooks. If you can afford them
> buy them. Those of us who knit spend a lot of money on knitting needles. I know I have at least 3 sets of interchangeable circulars.


I have been sitting thinking about the hooks and what I would do. Problem is, I have bought one or two with fancy grips, thinking they would be great to work with, and have found, to my disappointment, that they did not fit my hands and I could not use them. Pity you can't try one out, then you would know if they were suitable. So even if you can afford them, they could be an expensive mistake.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

MissMagnolia said:


> What kind of hooks do you use?


There is no way I would pay that price! I use Phildar, Boyle and Susan Bates.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh my, very pretty but way too much for me. I have some Susan Bates, a few Boyle I had for many, many years and some names Hero & where I got those I have no idea. They all work great. I'd check around. Now if you do some really lovely & exquisit crochet and you feel comfortable with the price, go for it, it may be worth every penny.


----------



## mamacc (Mar 3, 2013)

not at that price, woooeeeee


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Why would you want to pay that much for crochet hooks?


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> Why would you want to pay that much for crochet hooks?


If I could, I would, because I can. (said with tongue firmly in cheek, lol!!)


----------

